# Help - Fucidin H



## Twiglet6303 (Jul 23, 2009)

Is Fucidin H safe to use on cats?


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Why tf would u wana use it on your cat?! has it got acne? impetigo?!

I wouldn't use any human medicines on a cat without specific instruction from a vet, and as far as fucidin h is concerned it's supposed to be harmful when swallowed so not knowing much about it I'd assume it'd probably harm your cat as she will groom herself?

If your cat has an abcess, thick salt paste dabbed on the area a few times a day, left for a few minutes and carefully washed out with damp cotton wool could save you a vet's bill. But don't try and scrimp and save by using human or other prescribed medicines without consulting your vet... it's only the price of a phone call to ring them and ask advice... because there are enough horror stories on the internet of people who've killed their pets by accident by using the wrong products. Don't be another one!


----------



## Twiglet6303 (Jul 23, 2009)

My cat has 2 sore bald patches on the top of her head, my neighbour gave it to me and said she has used it on her cat and it was fine. I searched on the internet and its says its used for cats/dogs/horses etc but I had a panic up and thought I had better ask if anyone on here if they know about or have used it before. Im already booked in at the vets tomorrow am


----------



## kazijay (May 30, 2009)

Fucidin H is an antibacteria and mild topical steriod cream and is safe to use on babies -- it is probably only harmful to cats if they licked it -- if your cat has an infected area such as from a wound or bite i would seek advice from the vet. if it is having an allergic reaction which is looking a bit infected then it is probably ok to use for a few days but no longer than 5 days Max (WE only say 7 for children 14 for adults)


----------



## Twiglet6303 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for answering my post guys, I was having a little ole panic up! My neighbour is usually spot on and loves her animals so Im sure she wouldnt give me something that would harm my puddy, thanks again ! XX


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

sorry  didn't mean to sound so ominous! I'm sure your neighbour did know what she was doing just without the rest of the background story me warning bells rang  hope ur cat feels better soon anyway xxx


----------



## Twiglet6303 (Jul 23, 2009)

No worries XX


----------

